# Gills and Bills guide service LLC



## Cbrashear (Mar 1, 2016)

Gills & Bills has plenty spots available in October come down to Calcasieu lake and beat the heat. Morning and Afternoon trips available, Gills and Bills guide service can accommodate for any size group of people, come stay at one of lake charles finest casinos the Golden nugget or Lauberge and have your captain pick you up for a fishing trip of a lifetime. Get a free shirt or hat of your choice when booking with G&B








Capt. Conlon Brashear 
337-802-6480































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

